# Resident Evil: Raccoon City Officially Announced



## abhidev (Mar 29, 2011)

*im.tech2.in.com/gallery/2011/mar/rarcfinal_291417534596_640x360.jpg

Today Capcom has officially announced the game citing a Winter 2011 release date across the Xbox360, PS3 and PC.

Official PlayStation Magazine had a full fledged scoop on this...

"t is September 1998 and the action centres once more on the ill-fated Raccoon City and the horrific consequences of the deadly T-virus outbreak from the Umbrella facility. With a cover up required, Umbrella orders an elite team into Raccoon City to destroy all evidence of the outbreak and eliminate any survivors. Hearing of this plan, the US Government dispatches its own special forces to uncover any evidence that exposes the cause of the viral infection and Umbrella’s actions. Players take on the role of an Umbrella Security Services soldier (U.S.S.), competing alone or in four player co-op in a battle against all the competing forces at play in Raccoon City.

Expect the return of original Resident Evil enemies, iconic landmarks such as the Raccoon City Police Department and fan favourite characters, including Leon S. Kennedy, who as a rookie police officer in Raccoon City is on your hit list to eliminate. Players will experience a retelling of classic moments from past titles Resident Evil 2 and Resident Evil 3 and watch the events unfolding from the menacing perspective of the Umbrella Security Service, giving fans the chance to rewrite the history of the Raccoon City outbreak.

In addition, Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City will deliver a number of competitive online multiplayer modes. Each one of these will provide a unique gaming experience thanks to the three way combat between the Umbrella Security Service, US Special Ops and threat of zombies and B.O.W’s that could only exist in the deadly and twisted Resident Evil Universe."


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Resident Evil: Raccoon City Officially Announced(Tech2)*

Seems like one of those resident evil outbreak games that use to come. Not so excited.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 29, 2011)

I am more interested in forward story rather than prologue of the games. I wonder when RE6 is going to be released.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 29, 2011)

I am excited about this one. Racoon city is so memorable for me. I can never forget resident evil 3 nemesis in my life.

Eagerly waiting for this.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'd love to see Resident Evil return to it's roots - specifically RE1. You had very little ammo , you had no clue wtf was waiting around the next corner and you pissed your pants everytime a cerberus jumped in through the window and the music changed.

Yes, RE1 was so scary that I played the damn game with the music off. Hope this newest iteration will be just as good if not better.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 30, 2011)

I just wish that this one comes in an optimized manner as the RE-5 was....fluid and awesome graphics.....


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 30, 2011)

I love Capcom more than Ubisoft because of their in-depth genres 

Resident Evil Series is good....will start playing RE5 after I complete FarCry 2


----------



## varunb (Jan 12, 2012)

*Complete list of Versus Modes released for Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City*

*Complete list of Versus Modes released for Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City*

Multiplayer modes in the game include:


*Team Deathmatch* - Battle for the most kills in brutal triple threat chaos that leaves players never knowing what’s behind them, an element that could only exist in the twisted Resident Evil universe.
 *Biohazard mode* – Make sure samples of the G-virus are returned safely to their base while fighting off all the competing forces at play in Raccoon City.
 *Survivors mode* – Try to survive the horror just a little bit longer while waiting for rescue. There’s limited space on board a helicopter so fight off the opposition and survive the hordes of hungry zombies, risking infection if they get too close.
 *Heroes Mode* – Previously announced, this mode allows fans to play as one of their favorite Resident Evil characters, including Leon S. Kennedy, Hunk or Jill Valentine.

Resident Evil: Operation Raccoon City will be available for PS3 and Xbox 360 on March 20 in North America and March 23 in the UK. A date for the PC version has yet to be announced.

I just hope they implement a good mouse support when it comes on PC later this year. Almost every game from Capcom has pathetic mouse support.

[YOUTUBE]1B--_y6PhT0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gameranand (Jan 13, 2012)

Who will be the protaganist of the game ?? Any news about that ?


----------



## varunb (Jan 13, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Who will be the protaganist of the game ?? Any news about that ?



You will play as one of the 4 umbrella corps soldier. The campaign is 4 player coop. Each umbrella soldier has his own distinctive ability & I am buying this game since it will use Games for Windows LIVE bcos of which tunngling or hamaching will not be possible.


----------



## Alok (Jan 13, 2012)

^^but in "Heroes Mode" you can play old RE icons.

Sadly this mode is only for multiplayer as i listened.

I keep RE 4&5 always installed on my pc for anytime fun.



gameranand said:


> I am more interested in forward story rather than prologue of the games. I wonder when RE6 is going to be released.



thats what i want. But it will take too long to announce RE6.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 13, 2012)

What if I play offline ?? Would the three accompany me like L4D or would it be like Borderlands.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jan 13, 2012)

varunb said:


> You will play as one of the 4 umbrella corps soldier. The campaign is 4 player coop. Each umbrella soldier has his own distinctive ability & I am buying this game since it will use Games for Windows LIVE bcos of which tunngling or hamaching will not be possible.



GFWL sucks. It is a very borked form of DRM that has given me trouble loads of time.


----------



## Alok (Jan 22, 2012)

Releasing on 20 march 2012.

Will be a fun before Resident Evil 6.


----------



## topgear (Jan 24, 2012)

^^ thanks for the release date info .... I liked every resident evil movies so far and I will pick this up for sure


----------



## Alok (Feb 24, 2012)

*PC RELEASE DATE : 18 MAY 2012*
Source: Wikipedia

And a new trailer
[youtube]hurHY0eJvPY[/youtube]


----------



## Faun (Feb 25, 2012)

Who designed the logo 
*www.cheatmasters.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/resident-evil-6.jpg


----------



## Alok (Feb 25, 2012)

^^Why??

Probably you want to say you'll skip it and 'll go for re6 but this looks a good game too and i'll play it for sure.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2012)

I guess latest part of ghost recon is coming this may so this game gets second place in may for me.


----------

